# So Pop Has To Win COTY, Right?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I know there's good candidates (Brooks, Thibs, Doc) but realistically, has anyone done a better job than Pop? He probably could've won it last year, but makes sense why he didn't. But this year, you can't not give it to him. The fact that he only has one COTY to his name (much like Phil Jackson) is a joke.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Pop has done an amazing job limiting everyone's minutes while still managing to compete for the #1 seed in the West. However, the lineups he puts on the floor are at times simply baffling. At no point should Bonner and Blair be playing at the same time, yet it happens constantly while Tiago Splitter, clearly the Spurs second best big, remains on the bench.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Every coach does that, though: puts out a lineup that you think makes absolutely no sense. But in the end, I don't question the greats.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Pop's only competition is Thibs. However, since they don't seem to like handing out the award to the same coach in consecutive seasons, I would say Pop should win it this year.

In hindsight, Pop probably should have won it last year and Thibs this year.


----------



## Franky (Apr 24, 2012)

Well, I hope so, Pop deserves it! Actually speaking he should have got this honor last season...


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

There's this coach in Indiana who has done an okay job in case you haven't heard...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Vogel has been awesome. Wouldn't hate it if he won, but still think Pop deserves it.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Pops is the best coach in the league and he's done the best job this year. The only blip on his radar should be Thibs at this point.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thibs won last year. No coach has ever won back to back years. This is Pop's award to lose.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Looks like he's got it.



> Mike Monroe ‏ @Monroe_SA
> Popovich to be named Coach of Year at 2 pm


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Good for him. He's a top five coach ever in my opinion.


----------

